# Valkyria Chronicles coming to PC SEGA Confirms



## Simon (Oct 27, 2014)

What a glorious day, welcome back good guy SEGA.



> Gallia, to arms! Return to the original battle on PC. More info coming soon...


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 27, 2014)

but WHEN?

PSO2 says hi


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 27, 2014)

I still believe in you, Sega.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 27, 2014)

Maybe this petition finally caught their eye?

Get signing, people.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 28, 2014)

I still believe in Sega too.


----------



## Simon (Oct 28, 2014)

All those games are perfect for PC!


----------



## The World (Oct 28, 2014)

when is the 3rd game coming to PS4

and not be bad


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 28, 2014)

Nice!



Deathbringerpt said:


> Maybe this petition finally caught their eye?
> 
> Get signing, people.



This is what the organizer said on GAF



> I should probably clarify since I'm thinking some might misunderstand what I contributed; I wrote the petition on change and pushed publications to write about us. I'd been thinking of such a petition for a while but felt I wouldn't be able to garner support from the PC community for a campaign like this. In a way I was right because we never managed to get PCGamer or RockPaperShotgun to write about us and we really could have used their traffic. Other PC gaming sites like IncGamers did give us some coverage though. Anyways, when Grief made the original push here on GAF I realized I was, at least in part, wrong. I ended up writing the petition to push the campaign in the direction SEGA felt would be most convincing. *I don't work at SEGA though and I have an incomplete picture of what's happening behind the scenes, I did know some stuff. I knew Valkyria Chronicles was coming a few months back. I know more but people told me in confidence and I'll be keeping my word on such things. I will say this: If you want the other games, you should absolutely keep pushing the petition and if you have interest in Valkyria Chronicles you should buy it.*
> 
> I think the main folks to thank (if you want to single folks out) are Grief (original twitter push), nillansan (who provided near constant moral support for what I was doing in the first couple of weeks despite a small amount of naysayers, he also made the thunderclap), Sajjaja (who was useless ), Dario (who made the original campaign video), Draikin (who made a video for Valkyria Chronicles to be included in the campaign) and Krusenstern (not sure if he's still on gaf but he helped with press pushes quite a bit).
> 
> Sorry about the parens folks. So many.



so yeah, fill out that petition guys!



also Kamiya just RTd 

who made the tweet works at Valve


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 28, 2014)

Awww yissss

//HbS


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 28, 2014)

I don't know what this is but I'll sign the petition anyway


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 28, 2014)

I can't wait for my hitler mods.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 28, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> I can't wait for my hitler mods.



rofl this made me laugh way more than it should have.



Lortastic said:


> I don't know what this is but I'll sign the petition anyway



a really fucking good game that you should play/sign the petition so we get other amazing stuff on pc like vanquish and Bayo 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 28, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> also Kamiya just RTd
> 
> who made the tweet works at Valve



Ok, Kamiya literally only tweets and talks about shit he's interested in so there's a real chance that there's some plans for PG games.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 28, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Ok, Kamiya literally only tweets and talks about shit he's interested in so there's a real chance that there's some plans for PG games.



JP kellams who is working on Scalebound also retweeted the same tweet.

It's habbeing boys!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 28, 2014)

^
And that's the douche that also tweeted that PG was done with ports and wanted to work on original projects instead.

That said, I hope they give the PC version for Valkyria Chronicles a little something extra.


----------



## Blue (Oct 28, 2014)

Port #2! I've already played 1.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 28, 2014)

Blue said:


> Port #2! I've already played 1.



you can play 2 on an emulator aniki :3


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 29, 2014)

> Port #2! I've already played 1.



Don't even bother, Blue.  It's Valkyria High with some strategy mini games.

So now is it possible we'd get PSO2 and Dragon's Dogma on the PC?

Is it finally time?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 30, 2014)

Day 1 purchase.

//HbS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 30, 2014)

Can't argue with that price and content.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## αshɘs (Oct 30, 2014)

from GAF

@SEGA: @RoboitoAM Valkyria supports 720p / 1080p, as well as higher resolutions depending on your max monitor resolution. 60FPS supported as well.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 30, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> from GAF
> 
> @SEGA: @RoboitoAM Valkyria supports 720p / 1080p, as well as higher resolutions depending on your max monitor resolution. 60FPS supported as well.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 30, 2014)

thanks sega, you will never recover from the bullshit you pulled with YT but this is at least something


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 30, 2014)

@Pilviaika remappable controls, keyboard / mouse supported, more info available as we get closer to launch.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 30, 2014)

​


----------



## Hack Snyder (Oct 30, 2014)

I love this series. Hope SEGA ports the other two games too. I would love to play VC 3 in English.


----------



## Millefeuille (Oct 31, 2014)

Persecuted said:


> I love this series. Hope SEGA ports the other two games too. I would love to play VC 3 in English.



There is a good fantranslation of VC3 for psp
so you can emulate the psp if you don;t have one.


----------



## Hack Snyder (Oct 31, 2014)

Millefeuille said:


> There is a good fantranslation of VC3 for psp
> so you can emulate the psp if you don;t have one.



Awesome! I think I may have a PSP lying around somewhere. I'll dust it off and give this patch a whirl. Thanks!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 1, 2014)

Can't wait to see PC players rage over how difficult Ch.17 was the first go around.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 3, 2014)

So next week.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 4, 2014)

Have never touched this series, but I just saw it on GMG.

Looks animu as fuck. I like that.

Is it any fun?


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 5, 2014)

Already bought. It has been some time since I played my PS3 copy.

Hopefully this also means they are considering re-releasing both sequels (despite the third never being localized).


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 5, 2014)

Release the modding tool so I can mod the empire into Soviet Union.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 10, 2014)

Durante has been playing the port for a while. Going to write an article about it, in the mean time:



also, 's an article about the port by another person

looking gooooood

Sega shaming other jap devs with a port of a 6 years old game smh


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 10, 2014)

article is up.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 11, 2014)

I want this so much... but bills have to get paid 

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 13, 2014)

Man, this game ups the difficulty curve out of fucking nowhere. Those spearmen are such cunts.

But such beautiful cunts. This game be pretty.

Sega already posted about the port's reception, turns out it payed for itself with pre-orders alone and it surpassed every expectations and forecasts they had on the first 24 hours. It even got top spot on steam for a few hours, over Ass Creed: Unity and Advanced Warfare. And it's killing it on Greenman Gaming.



Hope this is the first step of something great.


----------



## Mallow (Nov 13, 2014)

Hopefully this success will prompt them to remaster the sequels already. 
For next gen. Well and puter too.


----------



## vanhellsing (Nov 13, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Hope this is the first step of something great.



me too man me too but then sega


----------



## Rios (Nov 13, 2014)

This game left me traumatized for real. My tank was constantly moving with even the slightest touch of the mouse, and I mean drifting in place, leaving me constantly exposed because I wasted all my turn trying to strengthen it up. After the nth defeat when I couldnt get my tank out of line of fire in time I simply gave up. Probably it works better with a joystick but as a keyboard+mouse experience this is not worth it. Hell, the tanks in Medal of Honor 1 felt at least 100 times better and more responsive. I am not going to play a game which artificially screws me over.


----------



## eluna (Nov 18, 2014)

Stuck on chapter 4, great


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 21, 2014)

I like how this outsold AssCreed: Unity.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 21, 2014)

To celebrate they could make a trophy patch for the PS3 version.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 24, 2014)

Now they just need to realize the world needs more Skies of Arcadia.

I'm in chapter 16 now. Such an awesome game.


----------

